# How many different strains do you normally keep available to smoke?



## Offmymeds (Jul 10, 2022)

I have 4 at the moment but would like more.


----------



## obijohn (Jul 22, 2022)

I always have at least 2 new ones from the dispensary, usually small amounts of older ones. Plus still have some homegrown from past few years


----------



## Coldnasty (Jul 22, 2022)

As many as possible


----------



## Offmymeds (Jul 22, 2022)

I have Tropicana Cookies which is a great, tasty relaxing stone and then I recently harvested some Peyote Critical, Purple Punch, and a Crumpets #3 X Candy Rain #3 but I had to cut 'em down a little early. I'm waiting for them to cure but I discovered the Purple Punch has a great creative buzz. The verdict is still out on the other two. I'm hoping each has quite a different buzz. We'll see.


----------



## Splinter7 (Jul 22, 2022)

40 t0 70


----------



## Star Dog (Jul 22, 2022)

I'd need to count them to certain but 8 or 9 mothers from various strains.


----------



## myke (Jul 22, 2022)

Having friends that grow makes it around 15 or so strains,I keep 4 myself.


----------



## Nrk.cdn (Jul 22, 2022)

On average, 6-10 strains.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 22, 2022)

If I get below a dozen I start cracking seeds


----------



## Killaki (Jul 22, 2022)

Almost always 2-4+ I feel like the most I've ever had at one time was 7 or 8.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jul 23, 2022)

I have to step up my game. I need something more indica and also at least one high CBD strain.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jul 23, 2022)

I've got about a dozen, but I normally don't have that many. I've been on a new kick lately where I buy every dispo concentrate/extract I find less for less than 15/g. Turns out there's a lot of you're up to travel.


----------



## Killaki (Jul 23, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> I've got about a dozen, but I normally don't have that many. I've been on a new kick lately where I buy every dispo concentrate/extract I find less for less than 15/g. Turns out there's a lot of you're up to travel.


Ooohhhh are we counting the strains in concentrates and edibles?


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jul 23, 2022)

Killaki said:


> Ooohhhh are we counting the strains in concentrates and edibles?


Sometimes I sandwich it in my bowl, so it's _technically _smoking. I normally vape it in a banger though lol


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jul 23, 2022)

2 to 4 because plant limits.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 23, 2022)

GG4, Purple Grease Monkey, Chiesel, Pink Island Kush, Purple Buddha, and Black Cherry Soda. Variety is good and I am lucky to have access to it.

Purple Buddha is saaavage.


----------



## EhCndGrower (Jul 24, 2022)

I usually have 30+ strains in my basement from various past grows, and my sister usually gets 7g of free stuff with her gummie orders. Plus I have like 14 different strains growing in various stages for me as of right now (see signature)


----------



## yummy fur (Jul 27, 2022)

I just have a small space in a walk in wardrobe these days but my recent mind bending discovery of the eazyplug pyramid mini means I have 6 recent varieties to currently sample, which is a first for me cause I go through it fast. Being able to grow 4 zips on in a one litre pot on a saucer has been a game changer, I can have six different ones going all the time.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jul 28, 2022)

__


----------



## singlecoiled (Oct 2, 2022)

Well, I gave up on dispensaries because I like my homegrown much better. If you want something done right do it yourself right?

I grow one batch of Indica and rotate to Sativa on the following grow, keeping me stocked with both. At the moment, I have a few jars of Northern Lights and Durban Poison. One for daytime and one for night. Life is good!


----------



## Mellow old School (Oct 3, 2022)

9 at the moment, hence you need variety or atleast I do..


----------

